# body kits for b12 matches box type



## bobby sixkilla (Dec 8, 2014)

hello Nissan friends i bought a 1989 Nissan sunny.it has upgraded 91-94 ga16 engine. i am working on setting the car. the problem i have is that i cant find any body parts to make the car look good like a racing car. when i go on Google and search i see some pictures of what this car can look like. damn this car is hot when it is done up. but i cant find any of those body kits for it on the net. so if any one can help point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated. any type of help will be good. whether junkyards,private sale,or after market parts. i will try to upload pics if i can. thanks in advance. you can contact me at [email protected] at 1876 341-9416 0r you can pm me


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's one:

Nissan Sentra Body Kits


----------

